

The 3D Craze Is In Full Effect; Still Can't Find A Way In People's Homes - michaelmayer
http://www.techi.com/2010/08/the-3d-craze-is-in-full-effect-still-cant-find-a-way-in-peoples-homes/
Been to the movie theaters lately? Well then you probably have heard about Avatar, Piranha 3-D, Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D, Despicable Me, Saw 3D, Titanic 3D (yeah, they are bringing back Titanic  in 3D), and so on. It’s pretty clear that 3D is the movie industry’s selling point right now, and people are actually buying into it. But are these people buying into the 3D experience at home? Not so much.
======
da5e
I already have 3D. It's called reality.

This article mentions that one thing hampering 3D in the home is the
incompatibility of the viewing glasses. Well perhaps that is actually the
solution. Glasses that show the wearer 3D content on their own. It could even
be synchronized for a group of individuals watching the same thing.

